# Eye Health



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

For human eye health, the following supplement is something I take. Does anybody know if this supplement would be helpful for dogs? Or bad for dogs?

Anthocyanins (from Black Currant fruit extract and powder) 50mg
Lutein (from Marigold flower extract) 10mg
Bilberry fruit extract 10mg
(Standardized to 5% Anthocyanins)
Astaxanthin (from green algae extract: Haematococcus pluvialis) 2mg
Zeaxanthi (from Marigold flower extract) 2 mg


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't see any red flags. You just have to watch to see if, for example, the eyes get red after the supplement has started (can be a sign of an allergic response, or inappropriate immune boosting). I used to give my Max Twinlab's Ocuguard Plus without problems.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks LisaT! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

